# WTB farm in Ohio



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I didn't realize it would be so hard to find! Looking for 5 or more acres, with a nice barn, and a bit of woods. Frame house (not a mobile), but size doesn't matter. Prefer it has a dry basement (walk-out is a bonus!)

Prefer NE, NW, or Central Ohio. 

If I could find the PERFECT house, it would probably be this:
20 acres, 1/2 wooded with a stream or small pond
Nice garden area and plenty of sunlight
Large, nice bank barn, with wooden floors. Suitable for barn dances
Another building big enough for a cow, a couple pigs and the necessary chickens.
A smaller (1500 sq ft?) house with a loft, and full walk-out basement. Rustic sided.
Low taxes... LOL
Good, similar-minded neighbors


----------



## ohiotw (Jul 29, 2014)

The issue becomes deciding whether you want the acreage or the wooded land more. There are many houses on 5+ acres and many with farmland attached. There are very few houses with farmland AND woods attached to the property. Most likely you'll have to buy the land you desire with wooded area and field and then build. That's what I'm looking to do.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

That is exactly what we have been trying to locate for several years. We have even traveled to Ky. to no avail.

I am using landsofOhio landandfarm Unitedcountry and Zillow. Please share if you find better sites.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Good luck but I don't think the perfect place exists. Somebody famous (no idea who) once said "you have to start from where you are with what you have". Never give up, though.


----------



## Toad sticker (May 12, 2002)

Hi,

You should try realtor.com also, and don't forget craigslist...lots of deals can be found there on occasion...also watch land auctions in the area you are interested in...(this seems to be the trend around here)

If we decide to sell I will post it here...(we are actually thinking on it.)

NW Ohio, 30 acres, 17 tillable, 2 1/2 meadow (old orchard with no trees) 5 woods, 1/3 mile driveway...(pretty private) farmland all around.

Large old farmhouse, bank is there but barn is long gone...garage, shop, chicken coop and small barn all in bad shape but useable.

No stream...

Every once in a while I will see something similar but they are sold right away...


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanks for the responses. Yep, I check all of those sites, too. The hardest part is that I don't LIVE in the area where we want to search, so I can't just drive by something, or see a sign in a yard FSBO. But we'll find the perfect place someday.

Yes, we've thought about starting over and buying land and building from scratch. Did that in 2007....not really ready to do it again. Getting older and tired-er. LOL. And we can't really "grow" a woods in our lifetime. 

We looked at a BEAUTIFUL log home on 16 acres in Mohican area. Two barns. Walk-out basement, wood stoves, etc. But we couldn't get up the driveway!!! Seriously! Even the realtor couldn't get his car up the drive. It was paved, but covered in snow a bit, and we kept slipping back down. That was a deal-breaker on that house. Glad we looked at it in the winter or we would have thought it was accessible because of being paved. We had to walk up....and it was a good, healthy walk!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Keep looking and be ready to take action at a moments notice or no notice. A woods in a lifetime--maybe, but it's amazing what grows in one or more seasons when you turn your back on it, or don't want it to grow.


----------



## Toad sticker (May 12, 2002)

http://limaohio.craigslist.org/reo/4780494587.html


----------



## ohiotw (Jul 29, 2014)

Toad sticker said:


> http://limaohio.craigslist.org/reo/4780494587.html


I want ^^^^^^^I currently live in Fostoria too..... Wish it was cheaper I don't think I could qualify at that price


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Toad sticker said:


> http://limaohio.craigslist.org/reo/4780494587.html


I found that address on Zillow, but it says it is 1.3 acre in town? Do you have any pictures or anything?


----------



## powerdam1953 (Aug 9, 2012)

I bought 12 acres just south of Defiance, OH 4 years ago with a nice home and an extra building lot, where I put an additional house. No barn, but rough pasture and woods and a large stocked pond, river across the road and property backs to a large backwater of the river. Price was only 140k and there were plenty like this when I was looking and most had barns


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

powerdam1953 said:


> I bought 12 acres just south of Defiance, OH 4 years ago with a nice home and an extra building lot, where I put an additional house. No barn, but rough pasture and woods and a large stocked pond, river across the road and property backs to a large backwater of the river. Price was only 140k and there were plenty like this when I was looking and most had barns


Sounds like you got a really good deal.


----------



## medic-2 (Jun 15, 2012)

If I was finished remodeling my place I would definetly sell. 11 acres, 10 of it wooded. 3 bedroom cape cod house built in 1986. 24 x 28 pole barn with concrete floor. A dozen fruit trees. feed plot for deer and turkey. We have a chicken coop with I think 10 or 12 egg layers. Small garden, Just finished butchering 16 meat chickens we raised. House is located Up on a hill with a wonderful view. Just installed outdoor wood furnace for heat. Has great room with fireplace. I am A firefighter/paramedic and have a remodeling business on the side so my place is always the last to be finished. Near Mohican/Loudonville....
Medic-2


----------



## ohiotw (Jul 29, 2014)

cc-rider said:


> I found that address on Zillow, but it says it is 1.3 acre in town? Do you have any pictures or anything?


I found the property using google earth. It looks rather cluttered via satellite but its not very clear.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

cc-rider said:


> I found that address on Zillow, but it says it is 1.3 acre in town? Do you have any pictures or anything?



Maybe try this http://www.homes.com/property/1273-yokum-rd-fostoria-oh-44830/id-600032006229/ then when the map loads, click on the map and drag so you can look to the right. The house and property on the right might fit the description on CL.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

sniper69 said:


> Maybe try this http://www.homes.com/property/1273-yokum-rd-fostoria-oh-44830/id-600032006229/ then when the map loads, click on the map and drag so you can look to the right. The house and property on the right might fit the description on CL.


 Oh yeah, that shows it. I was able to find it on google earth once I knew where to look now. I was even able to do a street view. Uh... I think it is more cobbled than I want to deal with. LOL. Thanks for the help in locating!


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

medic-2 said:


> If I was finished remodeling my place I would definetly sell. 11 acres, 10 of it wooded. 3 bedroom cape cod house built in 1986. 24 x 28 pole barn with concrete floor. A dozen fruit trees. feed plot for deer and turkey. We have a chicken coop with I think 10 or 12 egg layers. Small garden, Just finished butchering 16 meat chickens we raised. House is located Up on a hill with a wonderful view. Just installed outdoor wood furnace for heat. Has great room with fireplace. I am A firefighter/paramedic and have a remodeling business on the side so my place is always the last to be finished. Near Mohican/Loudonville....
> Medic-2


 Medic, that sounds perfect. Why would you sell, though? We LOVE that area. A couple of the houses that were *almost* perfect for us were in Loudonville. *IF* you decide to sell, let me know. I don't mind doing remodeling. Love it, in fact. It's the building-from-scratch-heavy-rafter-lifting that I can't do any longer. Or if you find anything in the area you think might suit me, can you let me know? It'd be nice to have like-minded neighbors! Even just a few acres to build a cabin on. And a big pole barn, of course!


----------



## ohiotw (Jul 29, 2014)

cc-rider said:


> Oh yeah, that shows it. I was able to find it on google earth once I knew where to look now. I was even able to do a street view. Uh... I think it is more cobbled than I want to deal with. LOL. Thanks for the help in locating!


I agree. For the price they are asking I would expect well groomed property....NOT a cluttered mess.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

cc-rider said:


> Oh yeah, that shows it. I was able to find it on google earth once I knew where to look now. I was even able to do a street view. Uh... I think it is more cobbled than I want to deal with. LOL. Thanks for the help in locating!


Not a problem. I tried the GIS system - but didn't know what county it was in, found that link and it seemed to show "enough". I think they are asking champagne prices for what seems to be a cheap beer - but then that is just my not so humble opinion.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

There use to be a lot of reasonable place for sale in NE Ohio, but with the gas companies buying up the land like crazy, it is now a lot harder to find one that still has the mineral rights, and the prices have gone way up. 

We were living in southern Ohio, 4 hours away, when we were looking in this area, and as soon as I would see a listing I thought we would like, I would call my realtor 7 drive on up. It still took us about 2 years (and about 80 or more viewing) to find our current place. 

Hang in there---it won't happen overnight, but just keep looking, and you will find the right place.

BTW, it is a wonderful idea to be looking in winter. Our driveway is not that steep, but I still cannot get my sedan up it in the snow. I drive the old Tracker with 4WD when the weather is bad.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

sniper69 said:


> Not a problem. I tried the GIS system - but didn't know what county it was in, found that link and it seemed to show "enough". I think they are asking champagne prices for what seems to be a cheap beer - but then that is just my not so humble opinion.


Did you look at the street view? I can clean up a cluttered yard and junk piles, but I can't "uncobble" a house that seems to have been built in many different phases, and none of them fit together. But I'm sure there is someone out there that will be thrilled with it, so I hope he has success in selling it.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Tinker, luckily we have a weekend home in town in that area, so have a place to stay while we are looking on weekends. 2 days is a short time, though, and I'm sure there are many we are missing because we don't just drive around looking for sale signs in yards. Yes, the mineral rights thing has really caused us issues! We found a few that we absolutely LOVED, but won't buy because the original owner is retaining mineral rights, and has the right to come in and drill anytime or anywhere they want. They can cut down all our trees, etc., to put in roads to wells. Another one, we discovered that we wouldn't have "timber rights" and that for the next 10 years, they could timber our woods if we bought it. Sheesh. I just want peace and quiet and no one disturbing my land. LOL


----------



## Toad sticker (May 12, 2002)

http://dayton.craigslist.org/reb/4824214730.html

Better ^^^

TS


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

cc-rider said:


> Did you look at the street view? I can clean up a cluttered yard and junk piles, but I can't "uncobble" a house that seems to have been built in many different phases, and none of them fit together. But I'm sure there is someone out there that will be thrilled with it, so I hope he has success in selling it.


I didn't look at the street view. But even from the air the house didn't seem to be in the best shape.


----------



## medic-2 (Jun 15, 2012)

cc-rider,
We will be selling only to downsize. This is actually the second time we have owned this house. Years ago we owned it and were married there. We sold, Then built another home and remodeled others, then the owners advised us they were gonna sell. We have always loved this home so we bought it back. 
Medic-2


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Medic, sent you a PM. I think. It ate the first one. LOL


----------

